# Prototype--Skelly Hand



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I had an idea about a year ago on how to make a fully poseable, articulated skeleton hand. Life got in the way and I shelved it for awhile, worked out some of the bugs and finally today I made a prototype.

I think these could be used for groundbreakers, reaper statues and many other things.

Doing the prototype I figured out a bunch of stuff, so when I streamline the process I'll do a tutorial if anyone is interested.

I made this the size of an NBA player's hand, but it could be made smaller or larger depending on how you want to use it. The good news is that it's almost all recycled materials.

Here it is:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great - so I get the wire and the wooden beads - what is the "plastic" in between?


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Sweet! I'll be looking forward to your tutorial.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I would be very interested in seeing this tutorial, it looks fantastic! And it is fully poseable? That ROCKS!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very nice!!.. will be watching!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Headless said:


> Looks great - so I get the wire and the wooden beads - what is the "plastic" in between?


Don't laugh, but the plastic in between are milk jug handles cut and then shaped with a heat gun.

Now I've given away the secret...

I have a large family and we go through a lot of milk. I had my kids save milk jugs and we cut off the handles and saved them up for a long time.

I've been crafting from milk jugs since about 1980.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job! They look really good and having the ability to pose them is a major plus.


Drinking milk rules!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a creative Haunter you are! That is great!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Question. Why is this not in the 20 dollar prop challenge? This is epic


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is super cool!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Haunted Spider said:


> Question. Why is this not in the 20 dollar prop challenge? This is epic


I was thinking the same


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

wow awesome


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bascombe said:


> Don't laugh, but the plastic in between are milk jug handles cut and then shaped with a heat gun.


:jol:You, are a genius....seriously....this is remarkable.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Haunted Spider said:


> Question. Why is this not in the 20 dollar prop challenge? This is epic


Because I just made it last night. I hadn't ever put anything in the challenge, but I think I will this. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is brilliant!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - that's awesome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very Creative...There Could be a groundswell of support for that Tutorial. Looks Great


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I too love the creativity. The details work quite well. That is a great prop challenge entry. Really nice work Bascombe!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome. I can't wait to see a tutorial! Milk jugs are getting a lot of use being recycled into haunt props.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words and props for my props. It was an idea I had kicking around in the cobwebs for about a year and I finally decided I needed to do it. Had a week off work and went for it. I'll be putting it in the challenge.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That turned out fantastic! About how large is it? I can see several possibilities with this.

:jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Genius—love it!:jol:


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Lunatic, I made the hands about nine inches from the carpal to the end of the middle digit. NBA player size. You can make them smaller or larger depending on what you want to do with them.


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

all i can say is WOW


----------

